# Simulator for HME HD apps



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

With my luck there's already a modified version out there, but, well... it was a good learning experience as much as anything else. 

Here's a version of the HME Simulator app that comes with the HME SDK that's been modified to simulate a Series 3 display environment... so it's 1280x720.

I had to kludge a couple things... specifically some specific limits on sizes of transfers and resolution of images, not knowing what the new limits actually are on the Series 3. And I just noticed I need to recreate the Safe area graphic overlay.

Since this was quick & dirty, it's not supporting anything but 1280x720 right now. I don't know if it'll do anything useful with an HME app that is SD only. I needing something for myself quickly. If there's interest, I might go back later on and clean the things up that I added so it can support all 3 resolutions that seem to exist.

I packaged it all up as a single executable jar so you shouldn't have to deal with having to hunt down anything or worry about where to put this jar file.

http://www.2150.com/tivo/files/simulator_hd.jar

Any feedback or suggestions are appreciated. I'll keep the jar file up to date should I end up having to fix anything as I continue working on my HME stuff.


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

Does the S3 HME only do 720p, or is there a 1080i environment available too (on the real box)? (Maybe you haven't figured out how to simulate it yet?)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jtkohl said:


> Does the S3 HME only do 720p, or is there a 1080i environment available too (on the real box)? (Maybe you haven't figured out how to simulate it yet?)


The Series3 only identifies 1280x720, 704x480 and 640x480 as supported modes in the resolution info message it sends to HME apps.


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

Any sources available?
Also, any info on the server-side requirements for HME HD support?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

If you download my app in my signature, it comes with an add-on hme-hd jar that supports HME in 720p resolutions. basically extend the HDApplication class and you change the resolution on initialization. Look at the MovieRentalApplication class for an example.

David


----------

